# microsoft gamepad vs logitech gamepad



## Don Alvista (Oct 8, 2012)

i am confused between seclecting logitech gamepad or microsoft game pad microsoft one looks better but it may not be supported by all games plz help


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

Xbox 360 Controller is supported by "Majority" of the games out of the box. BTW which Logitech model are you talking about?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2012)

+1 for Xbox 360 Wired Controller.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 8, 2012)

Revolution said:


> +1 for Xbox 360 Wired Controller.


me too


----------



## quad_core (Oct 9, 2012)

As everyone suggested.. go for XBOX 360 controller. One simply cannot go wrong with it


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 9, 2012)

+1 Xbox 360. At the same price you will not get not so good Logitech controller.


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 9, 2012)

Just pick up whatever suits your grip the best. Good luck!


----------



## TheMost (Oct 9, 2012)

PLease go for Xbox controller ...

I bought a ligitech wireless rumblepad 2 and have majority of games not working
Also had to manually spend time finding it to work !!


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2012)

Due to popularity price of Xbox 360 Wired Controller have increased.
Previously it was 1.2K now neat 1.7K I guess.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 9, 2012)

^ yep, the prices have increased. but, they're the best gamepad for a pc.


----------

